# My DIY aquarium stand



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

All made from recycled pallets. Things left to do:

1. Set tank ontop and put trim around the front and sides

2. Make some sort of canopy around my hydrofarm t5 unit and suspend it with some sort of support structure thats attached to the stand itself. Pretty sure I have some 40" 2 x 2 oak beams from the pallets I used

3. Put some sort of backing on the stand to attach my various equipment. This is where I have questions. I have a eheim 4 pro 600 with inline heater, uv, co2 diffuser. When I am arranging and securing the equipment to the backing, I planned on putting the various pieces as my blue print shows. Will this be to restricting for the filter?





































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybo (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry just realized this was the wrong area to post this

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

